# What to feed nerite snails



## mmc23126 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have put blanced romain lettuce, carrots & cucumber in for my snail but he hasn't eaten them. Why isnt he eatting them? I see him sometimes sticking to the walls but I don't see green algae? Is there something else he is eating on the walls?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Most only eat algae and dead plant matter. In a small unplanted tank. They are not the best thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Nerites are very picky eaters and most will only eat growing algae; they don't even touch algae wafers. You can culture algae by putting several aquarium-safe rocks in a bowl of water on a sunny window sill. After a week or so you should see algae growing on the rocks. Alternate them in your aquarium for a constant source of food.


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

I am new to nerite keeping, and was worried that they were running out of algae so yesterday I blanched romaine lettuce and hung it on the side of the tank practically on top (actually right beside and on) the snails hanging out there. All of them appear to be eating it now ... I would also maybe try putting them in a small container with nothing but the lettuce and water to be sure they find it. Right now one of my nerites is hanging from the lettuce!


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

I use Repashy Soilent Green for my snails and ancistrus. Very interesting stuff. Until I started using this I never actually cooked anything for my fish. Used to be able to get it on Amazon, but i haven't seen it there in a while. But my snails, ancistrus and my cichlids as well love this stuff.
http://www.store.repashy.com/soilent-green-16-oz-bag.html


----------



## mmc23126 (Jul 23, 2014)

How long will it take for the algae to grow in a seperate bowl?


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

There are a lot of factors but 1-2 weeks


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Nerites are very picky eaters and most will only eat growing algae; they don't even touch algae wafers. You can culture algae by putting several aquarium-safe rocks in a bowl of water on a sunny window sill. After a week or so you should see algae growing on the rocks. Alternate them in your aquarium for a constant source of food.


+1 My nerites won't touch those wafers for anything...they'll write "Food" in snail slime on the tank first - lol....the algae rocks are working great, and I added a piece of cuttlebone in the tanks. I have been more successful with the nerites than I have the bettas....but I still have 3


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

Last night i placed thin disks of blanched zucchini in my tanks for 3 nerites. This morning all 3 are sitting on the zucchini chowing down like mad. I guess I am lucky that my nerites enjoy blanched veggies... perhaps it has to do with how hungry they are and if maybe they were exposed to veggies in the past?


----------

